# Does this exist? Stock images and designs ready for heat press?



## familyfun (7 mo ago)

I just bought a heat press and am looking for items to create t-shirts with. All one-offs for the family. I don't have the volume to do a gang sheet with a min of 6 sheets. Looking for a place to buy just items I need. Any pointers would be appreciated.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

familyfun said:


> I just bought a heat press and am looking for items to create t-shirts with. All one-offs for the family. I don't have the volume to do a gang sheet with a min of 6 sheets. Looking for a place to buy just items I need. Any pointers would be appreciated.


Aliexpress.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Most of the companies listed here in the spreadsheet sell stock plastisol transfers. Browse the sites and see if there is anything you like. 









Custom Plastisol Transfer Vendors, a list


Maybe this could get stickied. This is my list of plastisol transfer vendors with other info such as number of standard colors, turnaround, location, etc. Feel free to send me corrections and I'll keep this up to date. If anyone should be added to the list then send me the necessary info and...




www.t-shirtforums.com


----------



## Gizmogirl256 (Jan 19, 2021)

It also depends on the type of design that you're looking to create on you shirts plus the type of fabric used. If it's a white/light colored polyester (or high poly content blend), then you can get sublimation prints made easily. If you have darker colors or cotton shirts, plastisol is the way to go.


----------



## familyfun (7 mo ago)

Gizmogirl256 said:


> It also depends on the type of design that you're looking to create on you shirts plus the type of fabric used. If it's a white/light colored polyester (or high poly content blend), then you can get sublimation prints made easily. If you have darker colors or cotton shirts, plastisol is the way to go.


Do you know of any plastisol or hot split sources to go to for "stock" images where you can buy just a few of each? For example, I have a t-shirt that I want to put some fast food logo's on it, It's a gag t-shirt. Does anyone sell random logo's like this? Thanks


----------



## Gizmogirl256 (Jan 19, 2021)

familyfun said:


> Do you know of any plastisol or hot split sources to go to for "stock" images where you can buy just a few of each? For example, I have a t-shirt that I want to put some fast food logo's on it, It's a gag t-shirt. Does anyone sell random logo's like this? Thanks


Those would be copyrighted and I doubt that you'd find any unless someone licensed them for "vintage" purposes. Some people skirt around the laws on Etsy and eBay.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

familyfun said:


> Do you know of any plastisol or hot split sources to go to for "stock" images where you can buy just a few of each? For example, I have a t-shirt that I want to put some fast food logo's on it, It's a gag t-shirt. Does anyone sell random logo's like this? Thanks


Your best bet for a few parody shirts is to create the artwork and take it to a Direct To Garment printer. No one is going to have 'stock' transfers geared to your specific idea.


----------

